# chevy corvair



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

i just think they're cool. not too common as a lowrider either. Just wondering what your opinions are.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum 













































no 

































noway













































dont even bother

























































buy a impala


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:nosad:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 23 2007, 02:19 PM~7755438
> *:nosad:
> *



Ryan is saying no cause he wants to be the only one with a corvair lowrider. :biggrin: , lol.

But on a serious note I know a guy that had one, I dunno if he still has it but it was lifted... his name is George Washington, he's a member of Switch C.C. last time I seen it was in 93-94.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

its been done before.. corvair is a rear engine compact car. even 13" wheels look kinda big on it. and be kinda odd having your pumps and batteries in the front of the car.











this is the rear engine compartment..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Corvair was part of GM's innovative A-body ("Z"-Body from 1965-on) line of cars, but this was by far the most unusual, due to the location and design of its engine. It was a air-cooled flat / opposed rear-engined vehicle inspired by the Volkswagen Beetle and the Porsche 356 Speedster. This was quite radical for American cars at the time, in contrast to later compact Chevy II / Nova and subcompact Vega. But instead of an iron 4 cylinder engine common to imported cars, the Corvair had an aluminum, air-cooled 140 in³ (2.3 L) flat-6 engine. The first Chevrolet Corvair engine produced as little as 80 hp (60 kW), but later developed as much as


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

damn, i didnt know much about those cars, just saw one on ebay and thought it looked cool. 









i just cant make up my mind for my next project. I like impalas, but thats a common lowrider. I like to be unique.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

If you like it go for it! if all the cars were the same we would be hot rodders!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

The black's in LA use to do them up in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 23 2007, 03:50 PM~7756057
> *The black's in LA use to do them up in the 60's and 70's.
> *


I thought I seen a pink/red one on a Young Hogg video. Looked good to me :dunno:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 23 2007, 03:47 PM~7756033
> *If you like it go for it! if all the cars were the same we would be hot rodders!
> *


yeah, they're cool, but i dont know what i want yet. I love 50s merc coupes, just they go for big $$$, and finding good cars here for cheap is tough.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 23 2007, 02:47 PM~7756033
> *If you like it go for it! if all the cars were the same we would be hot rodders!
> *


isnt it like that now? 

its the same common platform exept the 32 is a 64


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 23 2007, 03:15 PM~7755409
> *uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum
> no
> noway
> ...


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if your building a strickly show car.. a corvair would be cool.. since its so unique.. if your building a weekend cruiser.. hoping to hop the shyt out of.. no..that aint the car you want to fix up.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 23 2007, 01:15 PM~7755409
> *uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum
> no
> noway
> ...


  

that's what i say about 4 door caprices :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

there was a candy green colored one in lrm a long time ago. i think it was a '66 or '67, i thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

who remembers the corvair peaches and cream from lrm a couple years back.. it was clean looking.. and different.. i liked it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 23 2007, 07:41 PM~7757209
> *who remembers the corvair peaches and cream from lrm a couple years back.. it was clean looking.. and different.. i liked it..
> *


yeah..was thinking of that one.. think i got the LRM issue lying around somewhere.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think they're cool, gotta think outside the box sometimes. They used to do them up back in the day, here's a couple. That green one was a full custom vert by a Majestics member, mid 90s I think.


----------

